# Corrugata Burl Winged Bowl WIP



## Spa City Woodworks (Jan 27, 2013)

The weather was great this weekend and I was in the mood to turn. I decided on a winged bowl for this nice burl cap. The original plan was to have a narrower opening but the wood was a little too punky toward the top. Still has a bit of punky spots at the lip. I'll probably take it off next weekend.

Now to decide on a finish...


----------



## DKMD (Jan 27, 2013)

Man, that's a gorgeous piece of wood! Nicely done!


----------



## phinds (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice. What does "WIP" mean?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 27, 2013)

WIP=work in progress


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful ...   

Knowing how my mind works (or doesn't) I would have tried to maximize the diameter of the 'bowl within the wings", and it wouldn't have come out anywhere near as well-proportioned as yours.

Thanks for reminding me that biggest is not necessarily best


----------

